# That's a lot of water



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Please bring back my dock boards.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lol!


You never know unless you go


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

We got a serious soaking, indeed!
Hope all is well, or gonna be, at your place Mark


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Forcasters and ball players are far from perfect but still get paid and it was a bad week for forecasters. Lots of water as here I recorded 5.8" and I noticed this morn that Somerville rise has slowed from 1" in 3 hrs past 3 days to 1" in past 9 hrs. Keeps most ramps open for spring breakers.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Please bring back my dock boards.


I think they are in my cove along with the Styrofoam cups, plastic bottles and some potato chip bags!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mark, your frigging boards are all over the lake dude!
I made a long haul twice today with my party looking for some kind of bite and everywhere I went I was dodging those boards.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Mark, your frigging boards are all over the lake dude!
> I made a long haul twice today with my party looking for some kind of bite and everywhere I went I was dodging those boards.


No kidding!!

A lot of small trash but some big logs and boards all over the south end


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The human trash is unbelievable upstream! About 6 or 7 weeks back we had almost these levels. So does that mean all this trash was either in those few feet of elevation that didn't get washed 6 or 7 weeks back, or that people have dumped that much in 6 or 7 weeks?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Mark, your frigging boards are all over the lake dude!
> I made a long haul twice today with my party looking for some kind of bite and everywhere I went I was dodging those boards.


Thanks Loy...I needed to hear that, being 500 miles away!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Come on folks...*

I can see dock boards washing away, but trash? Geez, who was your Momma? Let's keep the earth trash less, and I am no liberal!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Amen, What ever happened to putting a Walmart sack in your boat and throwing your trash away when you get home ??


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

About a month ago I commented on the huge amounts of garbage and trash lining the banks of the Trinity. It's truly stomach turning. Last year I did find floating two nice full metal gas cans and a copy of Juggs magazine floating in the river. I guess there is an upside to everything!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

And no my wife was not amused either......


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Its not the stuff you can identify I'm worried about.. Its the pollution and sewer I'm more concerned. All we see south of the spillway is large amounts of slimy thick brown/grey floating foam..


----------

